# Cold water trapping gloves



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I searched this site and found nothing on this subject, so I'm asking you folks:
What gauntlet gloves do you wear while trapping very cold water?

I have bought and been using gloves that go up to my shoulder and are very nice until I pinch the area between the thumb and my index finger and then suddenly there is a hole in the glove! Not fun, especially when the water is frozen cold.

I'm preparing for the upcoming muskrat trapping time and need some ideas. I have written to several companies and told them of my problem, but to no avail. I have looked at scuba diving gloves and they offer some ideas, but they would be a glove over a glove and I'm not sure that would be too good. I have looked into rescue type gloves and they too would be glove over glove.

I have taken brand new gauntlet gloves and reinforced the thumb/index area, but it only lasted a few trap sets and then the hole was there. I have tried Gorilla tape...no good.

What do you use?

I use the gauntlet gloves because a lot of my trapping finds me reaching deep into the icy waters to find the entrance hole to a muskrats den. I also use them to locate the exact sides of the deep runs. Without my gauntlet gloves I would be passing up a lot of good sets.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I have some elbow length neoprene gloves with rubber grippy stuff in the palm and fingers that might work. They are sold for setting and retrieving duck decoys. You can patch neoprene with that wader glue stuff if you put a hole in them. I've used mine for gold panning and untangling decoys, dexterity isn't great but workable.


----------

